# Ziana and first trip results



## pink_lily002 (Sep 16, 2008)

In regards to http://specktra.net/f177/going-dermatologist-first-time-112828/ "

I just got back from my appointment.  Things went really well.  There were three troublesome moles the PA was concerned about, and she told me to keep an eye on two of them.  The third was removed in the office and sent out for a biopsy.  She was concerned because the mole was three different colors, and rather than keep an eye out for changes, she and I both felt more comfortable just removing it.  Just a stick with a needle then it was shaved off, nothing too bad!

As for my acne problems, I was given two trial size tubes of a topical ointment called Ziana, and a prescription to have filled once I use up the trials.  I apply it once a day, in the evening after using my regular cleanser.  I told her about all the stuff I've used in the past and how bad my dad's skin is, and the PA thought that I should start with this and see how it works.  The prescription comes with a savings card for when I get it filled too.  So, we'll see how this goes!  I have to go back for my biopsy results and an acne follow-up in a month.

Has anyone else used Ziana?  What was your experience?


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I just responded in the acne thread...  I just got ziana this week and am using it for the first time tonight.  I'll definitely let you know how things are going for me.  I also got the card for the Rx discount and the samples.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 26, 2008)

My daughter has been using this for about three months and it has help so much. She had been on lots of stuff before including Retin-A, but this has worked better. Good Luck


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Sep 27, 2008)

Just an FYI, and I know this is the complete opposite end of your body, but if you have any sort of irritation "down there" like hemorrhoids from pregnancy, are prone to yeast infections, or even have Crohns disease,  Ziana will apparently irritate the heck out of it. 

Sorry to be gross!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_Just an FYI, and I know this is the complete opposite end of your body, but if you have any sort of irritation "down there" like hemorrhoids from pregnancy, are prone to yeast infections, or even have Crohns disease,  Ziana will apparently irritate the heck out of it. 

Sorry to be gross!_

 
Yes, the PA warned me about all of that!  Luckily I've never been pregnant, never had a yeast infection (seriously!), and don't have Crohn's disease, but she did tell me to keep "close watch" lol.  I haven't had any tricky side effects like that though.  I've merely experienced some dry, red skin (especially the day it was bright and sunny and windy outside), stuffy nose, and a slight sore throat.

The results I've seen so far have been great.  My skin has cleared up significantly.  Even this morning when I got up, I noticed that marks from last night had lessened!  The 60-gram tube, which I got yesterday, is HUGE.  That thing should last me quite some time.  Even the little 2-gram samples have lasted quite some time - I was given two sample tubes, and I'm still on the first one.  I filled my prescription already because I'm going on a trip soon and didn't want to lug a big 60-gram tube around the country with me!  I only had to pay $5 too to get the prescription!  With my insurance alone it would have been $40, but since I was getting the 60-gram size and not the smaller one, I got $35 off.  The retail price, without insurance, was a ridiculous $394!  Regardless of whatever your insurance is, definitely use that card - you can use it up to three times or before the program ends at the end of this year.  If things keep going well for me, I may refill my prescription at the end of December.

This is actually the first prescription acne medication I've been on, and I'm quite pleased with the results and the don't mind the side effects.  I just hope it continues to work!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_Just an FYI, and I know this is the complete opposite end of your body, but if you have any sort of irritation "down there" like hemorrhoids from pregnancy, are prone to yeast infections, or even have Crohns disease,  Ziana will apparently irritate the heck out of it. 

Sorry to be gross!_

 
Thanks for the heads up.  I do have some issues with yeast infections, but since the weather is getting cooler that's less of an issue.  

So far no changes, but I know I can't expect much in 24 hours.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pink lily, do you still wear makeup?  I don't know if I should...  at least for the first few days, I"m wondering if it will impede the work the ziana is supposed to be doing...


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 28, 2008)

GoldenGirl - I wasn't told to not wear make-up, just told not to apply other products, i.e. moisturizer or Spot Remover, at night when applying the Ziana.  I still wear my regular make-up during the day and haven't had any problems with doing so.  The med seems to be working just fine!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool!  I didn't get a chance to ask my dermatologist much about it, although I really should have.  I was just kinda annoyed because I went to her during my lunch break and she had me waiting a long time.  By the time I got to see her I needed to make it quick so I could get back to work. 

But that's great.  While my face clears up I still want to be able to wear my select tint during the day just to even out my skin...


----------



## rachybloom (Sep 30, 2008)

I just went to the derm about three weeks ago and have been using Ziana ever since! They also prescribed me an antibiotic called Doryx for my mild cystic acne but I didn't want to take the chance of it reducing the efficiency of my birth control (Yaz), as antibiotics often do. Also, I got prescribed a face wash called Prascion.. I think that's what it's called. It's a sulfur based wash. I have dry skin so I was a little worried because you're not supposed to apply a moisturizer at night with Ziana.. However, my skin has been fine! I haven't broken out AT ALL since I started using it. I have a minor blemish right on my lip line right now but it's only been here for a day and has already gone away. My skin has improved dramatically from it! The only bad thing is that I do feel that my skin is more sensitive now.. Sometimes when I'm applying my AM moisturizer, primer, and foundation it burns for a few seconds but then goes away. However, my skin is completely clear from Ziana and Prascion (again I'm not sure if that's how it's spelled lol) and also more "radiant" because my hyperpigmentation has been reduced a lot too!

Love it!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 30, 2008)

The Ziana is producing tiny dry patches on my nose and around my bottom lip.  I noticed them today after lunch.  I think I used a little more than pea sized last night, so I'll definitely have to watch that.  And maybe a slightly more dense moisturizer in the morning and I hope I'll be okay.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_The Ziana is producing tiny dry patches on my nose and around my bottom lip.  I noticed them today after lunch.  I think I used a little more than pea sized last night, so I'll definitely have to watch that.  And maybe a slightly more dense moisturizer in the morning and I hope I'll be okay._

 
Make sure that you're not getting the med in the creases of your nose.  I did that one night and oh my god it was so annoying the next day!  It's easy to over-do the "small pea-sized amount" so I just get a tiny tiny bit on my fingertip, then dot it on my face (forehead, cheeks, nose, chin) and rub it in.  If I can feel that I missed a spot, I put a little more on my finger, but usually it's pretty good.  A little bit goes a loooooooong way!

I'll post pictures in a few days of when I started using the product and now.


----------



## babylin (Oct 23, 2011)

u also need to have the private insurance ??so where did u get the discount card?>?,cuz i dont have any insurances,?


----------

